# Good 72" T5 fixture?



## vmahaffe (May 28, 2008)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a good 72" T5 fixture for my 180 gallon planted tank. I am currently using a 72" Aqualight Pro - 150W and find I really don't use my MH bulbs, so I am thinking of sizing down a little. One of the problems with my current fixture is that I am finding it difficult to get to plants in the back of the tank, due to the light fixture. I am thinking if I had a smaller fixture with hinged legs that would lift the fixture up, that would help immensely. Also, I see the watts for T5's are listed lower, like 8 bulbs at 36 watts, etc, how does this compare to 4- 96watt bulbs?
Thanks.


----------



## fishdweeb (Nov 3, 2007)

**BumP**

Same question here.
I have a 48 on my 120 right now...looking for a good 72 inch T5...or just buy a 24 to cover the "uncovered span".


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

a 72 inch T5HO fixture will consider of either 5 foot 80 watt bulbs (might be staggered to cover the full length or close to it) or 3 foot 39 watt bulbs (2 bulbs per row, so twice as many bulbs).

1 80w bulb is equivalent to 2 39 watt bulbs.

A 96 watt PCF bulb is 3 feet and similar to the 39 watt T5HO. The 39W T5HO will provide more light when used with individual reflectors.

For you purpose, you can consider T5HO to output a bit more light than the PCF, and the 80W T5HO = 2 39 W T5HO = 2 96 W PCF.

I run 2 and 4 80W T5HO over my 125. 4 bulbs require pressurized CO2. If you are not adding CO2, 2 bulbs would suffice. 

I don't know if anyone makes a fixture with hinged legs. You could check catalina ( http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/ ) to see what they have. Another option is to hang the fixture and have it retract so you can raise and lower it.


----------



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

i would go with a retrofit of 4*80 watts T-5HO with individual reflectors and stagger them so that you get good coverage over the ends of your tank. I don't know what you are planning on doing with the tank, but if you are wanting high tech i would just get them 4*80 so you have room to expand if you want. It is gonna cost you a pretty penny, but t-5 is the way to go. They are way better than PCs. You could go check out Tex Gal's fixture for her 125 and try and go off of that. Let me find it. Here ya go http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/69977-tex-gals-125-re-scape-4.html
read page 4 and on. You just have to build housing for your retrofit

You can get good supplies here www.reefgeek.com they let you choose the retrofit you want and the pick whatever bulbs you want.


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

How about two 36" units? In my opinion, 72" units are way too long and big to deal with. It also might be cheaper to get two smaller units.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

It is more expensive to get two 3' fixtures, and mroe expensive to replace the bulbs. The difference here is bulb options. Getting the 3' fixture, you'll have mroe options for bulbs than with the 5' bulbs. A lot of bulbs simply aren't made in that wattage.

Either way you go, Catalina makes em great, and you can have them drill and attach the hanging kit if you'd like to raise or lower the light, or have them send you legs for the light to raise it if that's all you want to raise it. (I think about 4 inches or so)

They sell 4x39watt 3' fixtures and 4x80W 6' fixtures. You'll pay slightly more for the two 3' fixtures, but as stated before the bulb choices are greater.

www.catalinaaquariums.com check their T5HO section. They'll have about anything you could need. Each add-on (legs, hanging brackets, moonlights, acrylic shield etc) are all priced at $30 ea. I'm fairly certain this is how they keep the cost of their lights so darned low compared to Tek, becasuse the quality is there.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

The big difference between the 39W and 80w fixtures are the number of bulbs you need. The cost difference in the bulbs is minor like $5-$10 more per bulb. The starting price is in the $20 range. 8 39W bulbs = $160 while 4 80W bulbs = $120. This was why I chose to go with the 80W bulbs. The fixture cost diffence was somewhere around $50.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

josh1604 said:


> i would go with a retrofit of 4*80 watts T-5HO with individual reflectors and stagger them so that you get good coverage over the ends of your tank. I don't know what you are planning on doing with the tank, but if you are wanting high tech i would just get them 4*80 so you have room to expand if you want. It is gonna cost you a pretty penny, but t-5 is the way to go. They are way better than PCs. You could go check out Tex Gal's fixture for her 125 and try and go off of that. Let me find it. Here ya go http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/69977-tex-gals-125-re-scape-4.html
> read page 4 and on. You just have to build housing for your retrofit
> 
> You can get good supplies here www.reefgeek.com they let you choose the retrofit you want and the pick whatever bulbs you want.


Yikes! 4x80W = 320 watts of T5HO lighting over a 180 gallon tank? Even with PCs, you don't need that much.

2x80W will give you medium to high lighting. If possible, run 2x80W with burst lighting of 1x80W for a good balance of growth and required maintenance.


----------



## fishdweeb (Nov 3, 2007)

There seems to be a wide range of ideas on what amount of lighting is correct.
my 120 planted (with pressurized C02) currently has about 160watts of T5.

I was using my MH's from my reef tank as a "kicker" for a few hours in the afternoon, but I was told that was 'insane'.

I am adding Seachem Ferts also....

I went back to planted tanks after a handful of years doing reef tanks because I thought it would be less hassle....


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

fishdweeb said:


> There seems to be a wide range of ideas on what amount of lighting is correct.


With the recent trend towards T5/T5HO lighting, the "WPG" guideline is blurred from it's former use with T8/PC lighting.


----------



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

I didn't say you had to run all of them all the time what i would do would be run two for 8-9 hours and the other 2 for an hour or two. I know the wpg rule doesn't apply to larger tanks. Just getting bigger would give you room to expand if you ever wanted to. I have 260 watt of PC 8hrs a day over my 55 gallon tank with no algae issues and has been that way for almost a year now.


----------



## vmahaffe (May 28, 2008)

So 2 of these should be plenty of light for my 180 with pressurized CO2?
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1416

or 2 of these?
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1417


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Also Fish Need It have some nice looking 6' lights. A guy locally is waiting for his 72" to arrive. I think it was like $236 shipped for him.

Craig


----------



## vmahaffe (May 28, 2008)

Anyone familiar with these?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770

*36"*78 watt1-39 W 10,000°K
1-39 W Freshwater

I was thinking of getting 2 of these. Would this provide enough light for a 180?


----------



## Piranha (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm going to bump this b/c im dealing with the same situation.


----------



## Justshoe (Aug 17, 2008)

I too am trying to decide on lighting for my 180. I think i have settled with 3 24" fixtures. Going with glass tops with the lights right over the tops. My worry with 3' or 6' fixtures was the fact that you have almost 8" of cross braces in which the lights wont penetrate. Im thinking 3x24" fixtures will give me great light penetration and also very good choice on bulb selection and the ability to bring on different bulbs at different times.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

I would think it is a challenge to balance 2 3 ft fixtures on a 6 ft tank using the legs. If you suspend them, its easier but would look a bit odd than 1 fixture. 160 watts of T5HO is more than sufficient, even with CO2. with 2 bulbs, you will want them 4-6 inches apart and 6 - 12 inches over the tank to disburse over the bottom.


----------

